# xplornet high speed internet...problems !!



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Honestly their service SUCKS !! Their email has been down the better part of the last 2 days . Also it is supposed to be high speed but at times slower than my old dial up service . 

Does anyone else on here have or has had xplornet and did or do you have a lot of problems ? I feel that they are overcharging for a service they are not providing , I only wish I had other options in my area :frown:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

*Hmmmm good to know.*

I just called them about getting their service. I have a friend in the Orangeville area who LOVES it. BUT I have been waiting for the installer to call me and I am starting to get miffed that they haven't. maybe I should re think getting it? I'm really tired of paying for Bell's crappy dial up and I'm willing to pay $50 a month for high speed. What are the alternatives? Most everythin else I've looked at is really over the top expensive.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Google somethiong like "problems with xplornet" and take a look at some of the discussions about their service , there are a few . Honestly , if I had done that last year before we got it I probably would have passed on it but my only other option here is dial up which I endured for 10 years before going to this . When it's working good it's great but they seem to have a lot of down time with email and the speed gets as slow as dial up at times . I think the problems vary depending on your location so with you living in the GTA area it might be OK . 
I'm out in the sticks here about 40km west of London .


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

One alternative would be Yak. http://www.yak.ca Here's what it says on their website:

"For only $34.95 per month, get:
• Up to 3 email addresses
• Up to 5mbps download speed
• Web-hosting
• State of the art anti-spam protection
• Unlimited downloads!

No contracts required and no
sneaky access fees.

Experience the freedom of unlimited downloads without the hassle of signing a contract!"

I'm using Bell myself.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Not available in my area. Crazy! I'm just west of Newmarket and we can't get anything "high speed" but Xplornet


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Not available in my area. Crazy! I'm just west of Newmarket and we can't get anything "high speed" but Xplornet


That is odd , I would have though you would have many options in that area . 
Do a little research on xplornet before you pull the trigger and sign a 3 yr contract .


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Starbuck , my xplornet email is yet down again . This has been ongoing for me for 3 days now . Get in touch with your friend who loves xplornet and see what is happening to their service , I'm betting the same thing .

I'm not at all happy with the service


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm on Sympatico as well and as they say it's **up** to 5 mbps download speed which I have never experienced even at 2 or 3 o'clock in the morning :smile:


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I am on Bell Aliant DSL (Ultra) and get the following result:



The upload is generally faster than that, typically 450kbps.

I am in an ideal position for DSL. I am close to the Central Office (where servers and modems are located) and I helped them build the network (I am a telecom consultant) so I can suggest some tweaks to them if I start to bog down :sport-smiley-002:

It sucks being in an area where HSI isn't available. I have spent the last few years developing systems for rural areas and recently worked on the plan to bring the service to 100% of all homes in NS. It is gratifying to speak with small town musicians, artists and businesses that have had their situations improved by our efforts.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Paul said:


> I'd like to see that!
> I'm on sympatico. They promise the same thing. I use this site for the occasional speed test. Typical performance for me is 2.5mbps download, and 0.650mbps upload.
> It isn't the top of the range, but I have yet to meet anyone who actually does get 5mbps on a home dsl.


Its weird. I used to live in Japan, and I was there pre-Internet (painful, expensive, compuserve only at 9600 bps routed through 3 other networks all charging per minute charges...), then over the whole getting-up-to-speed phase (prompted by a Canadian no less...who was later murdered while sitting in his car at a stop light, all very shady) with crappy dialup (lightning fast 14.4k dialup!), then 64k ISDN, saw the explosion, and now pretty much everywhere at least 20meg DS/cable is standard for something ridiculous like $30 a month. And better is not unusual. I have a friend there with a business who has more bandwidth in his office than Thailand.
Admittedly, it's a much much smaller country, but boy when the Japanese decide to do something they don't hold back.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

*Bump*

I'm bumping this thread cause I just got hight speed internet with Rogers. We're in the boonies and there was nothing on offer other than Zing or Xplornet. Xplornet never even bothered to call me back after placing my order and telling me a technician would call in 3 days. Anyway, Rogers offers something called portable internet. The intital outlay is $250 for the outdoor modem and $44.95 per month. Seems to work great! I'm not on dialup anymore!!!!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Shaw Extreme in Calgary.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks Starbuck , I'll have to see if Rogers has anything to offer in this area , I know Shaw won't as they are mostly out west .

My service still slows down or times out in the evenings between 7-11 and xplornet doesn't seem to care . I'll bet they will take notice when they are told I'm breaking the 3 yr contract because they refuse to provide the service they are charging for . :sport-smiley-002:


----------

